# Expat Package



## jdemay (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm considering a potential internal move to Dubai (From France).

I don't know the specifics in terms of Salary but the expat package is as follows:

220 000 AED/Year housing
48 000 AED/Year car
75% of School fees up to 20 000aed per Year.

I hear that the economy is in turmoil currently in Dubai, will it have an impact on the property rental market ? 

We are a family of 4 with a teenager and a preteen, is 220K AED adequate for housing ? Are amenities typically provided for properties in that price range ? (Thinking of swimming Pool and/or Gym)

Can we lease a decent car with 48K AED per year ?

With housing, car and School being taken care off, any indication of the Salary required to lead a comfortable lifestyle ?


thanks in advance


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That's certainly enough money to get a nice 4 bedroom villa in a desirable location. You should also be able to get a decent SUV like a Mitsubishi Pajero for 4k per month.

With all that taken care of, you should be able to lead a comfortable life whatever your salary is (assuming it's in line with the package listed above).


----------



## achandia (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there,

There are a number of changes that have occured in Dubai over the past 18 months as a result of the economical turmoil therefore the first thing I would advise is to try and ensure job security out here before uprooting.

The rental prices have gone right down and there are sources which suggest that they may still dip further. 220k will find you a nice appartment or villa with good amenities and 48k will allow you to rent a mid-range family vehicle. Obviously, if you want a prestige car, you would need to add to this however the allowances which you have been allocated are certainly very reasonable.

The one area which you need to look into some more is schools and fee prices. I am doubtful that 20k wil cover 75% of the fees for a good international school however I would suggest you research some more on this point.

All the best with the move.



I'm considering a potential internal move to Dubai (From France).

I don't know the specifics in terms of Salary but the expat package is as follows:

220 000 AED/Year housing
48 000 AED/Year car
75% of School fees up to 20 000aed per Year.

I hear that the economy is in turmoil currently in Dubai, will it have an impact on the property rental market ? 

We are a family of 4 with a teenager and a preteen, is 220K AED adequate for housing ? Are amenities typically provided for properties in that price range ? (Thinking of swimming Pool and/or Gym)

Can we lease a decent car with 48K AED per year ?

With housing, car and School being taken care off, any indication of the Salary required to lead a comfortable lifestyle ?


thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jdemay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm considering a potential internal move to Dubai (From France).
> 
> ...



That's a decent set of allowances, but the school fees allowance is far too low and you will have to dip into your pocket to top that up.

For AED 220k you should be able to get a nice 4 bed in Umm Sequim or Jumeirah, but unlikely to have a private pool. There are however quite a few developments of 8-12 houses around with a shared pool.

AED 48K will get you a reasonable 4x4, but not top of the range.

The amount if income you need depends on several factors - mainly a decent amount for your occupation and your lifestyle.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

the schooling will break this deal for you.

for my 7 year old daughter her school is 43,000aed a year
for my 5 year old son his school is 39,000aed a year

Also they "do not" go to the most exspensive schools in Dubai.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I disagree, MrBig....at least formally to your post.

If the school fees are a "Deal Breaker" can only be decided by the one who knows the whole package. Basically, if you do not know the salary, it is impossible to say if this is a deal breaker....

just my humble opinion


----------



## jdemay (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback keep it coming.

A few additional points:

The School Allowance cap is per kid, The "Lycee Français Dubai" seems to be the only French speaking High School, and the Tuition is listed at 25K AED according to their WebSite, so I think it fits well with the 20K limit with 75% being taken care of by the company.

As for Job Security, the Job is really a assignement for a Large Multinational company the Role is really a middle east role, with the region going from Morroco to Pakistan. UAE is just one country so I'm not overly worried about Job Security.


In terms of Salary, I have seen people with similar seniority being offered 35K AED/Month salaries with the above mentioned expat packages.

I think my salary should be in that range.

I currently lead a comfortable life in France, and I don't want to move to Dubai and end up not being able to sustain the same lifestyle.



Thanks again for all your feedback / insights


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

jdemay said:


> Thanks for all the feedback keep it coming.
> 
> A few additional points:
> 
> ...


I think you will do well with such a package. Cost of living in Dubai can be quite deceptive but at that pay range, you should be okay. 

Regarding the lifestyle, there are both plus and minus in Dubai (Just like every other place, really) but the extent to which they impact depends on the individual. For instance, i never had problem with common cold or fever but ever since i started living here, i constantly suffer from cold. They say the reason could be excessive indoor living where you are constantly exposed to air conditioners. But the positives of dubai living will be things like affordability of domestic help etc.

So consider all the aspects before the move. 

Good luck


----------

